# Boxes recessed too deep



## rondo (Dec 19, 2005)

I've got a bit of a dilemma with walls that are thicker than what the original electrical layout allowed for. All of the boxes (switches, light fixtures, outlets, etc.) are anchored to studs and/or rafters and set at a depth that would be fitting for some thin paneling or drywall. There is now a thick knotty pine tongue and groove planking in place so all of the boxes are now set rather deep, meaning the outlets and switches, etc., will be recessed considerably. When the cover plate is put on it will not draw flush with the outlet or switch. Is there any way to shim the switches, etc., out as opposed to trying to move all of the boxes forward? If not shims do they make/sell switches and outlets for this type of problem? I sure don't want to try and move all of the boxes.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

They make extensions that you may be able to use for your boxes. 
They mount to where the switches or outlets would and extend the box out to meet the new wall. 

You would have to check how deep you need and see if there is a depth that would work for your situation. I'm sure there is something that can get you close. 

Here is an example of what I'm talking about:

http://www.bwfmfg.com/outlet-extensions-adapters.html

http://www.bizrate.com/electricalsupplies/oid542026295.html


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I got similar problem with some of mind... the only solution I find is move the box out a bit... I will watching as well... I know there is something call box extender etc... but that definitely an overkill I believe...


base on the link above, looks like the extension is for 1" minium depth extension... that probably too much ....


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

hold a shim down behind the top ears of the receptical tighten the screw till slight bit tight, float the bottom screw about 1/16 behind the wall surface use a metal plate and you should be able to get the mounting screw to catch If the outlet screws are too short you may want to use extenders or just get longer screws the first is the proper way


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the most typical extender is 1/2" Ku.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

mikemy6, 

Please do not give unsafe advice. It makes us all look bad. The code says that the face of the box must be flush with the finish surface of the wall or less than 1/8 inch recessed. 

We do not care what hack tricks work for you. We care about giving professional advice.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I agree with Jwhite. This is NOT a safe solution.

There are box extenders that will work. I use Arlington BE1's, BE2's and BER's.


----------



## rondo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The box extenders sound perfect to me, and that's how I'm gonna go with this.


----------



## starrapido (Nov 27, 2012)

*GFI too Deep for existing box outdoors*

Is there any solution other than replacing with deeper box? My GFI with the wire connections sits outside of the box a good half inch and I can not push it in any further. I could secure the GFI to the box using an extender and longer screws, but because the GFI is outside, the weather proof cover will cover the GFI surface but then there will be a gap between the box and GFI that is not covered nor weather proof. Any suggestions? Hope this dilemma makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

You should really start a new thread rather than replying to a 5 1/2 year old thread.

Yes, they make weatherproof extension boxes.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=weatherproof+extension+box


----------



## starrapido (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks k-Buz


----------

